# créer un espace collaboratif de partage photo et vidéo



## gibey (29 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à un événement familiale, plusieurs membres et amis ont réalisés des photos et des vidéos. Nous sommes aux 4 coins de la France et je souhaiterai créer un espace de partage entre nous permettant à chacun de déposer ses photos et vidéo réalisées, mais également de télécharger les photos et vidéos des autres membres.
Nous sommes sous mac pour certains, sous PC pour d'autres (nul n'est parfait lol).
Quel service me conseillez vous pour cela ? Idéalement gratuit et très simple d'utilisation ?

Je précise que je suis client Orange la Fibre me permettant un cloud à 100 Go, mais mon but n'est pas seulement de permettre aux membres de télécharger mes photos ou vidéo de cet événement, mais qu'ils puissent en faire de même, sans avoir accès à mes codes personnels.

D'avance je vous en remercie


----------



## Gégés (29 Juin 2014)

Facebook. 

Fallait bien que qqun réponde ça.


----------



## nifex (29 Juin 2014)

Perso pour le boulo je reçois souvent de gros fichier via https://www.wetransfer.com

La version gratuite permet d'uploader un fichier jusqu'à 2 Go et d'envoyer le lien de téléchargement. Il suffit que chacun télécharge ces photos dans un zip et partage le lien de téléchargement. Ca me parait être la façon la plus simple...

Autrement il y a des services comme Hubic (c'est comme Dropbox mais conçu par OVH, une boite française) qui a l'avantage de proposer pas mal de giga gratuit, mais il faut installer le logiciel sur chaque pc et créer un compte, ce qui rend l'opération nettement plus compliqué...

Autrement il y a les traditionnel Flickr, youtube etc... Mais il faut un service pour les photos et un services pour les vidéos... De plus sur youtube les vidéos seront compressées et il faudra télécharger un plugin pour retélécharger les vidéos si vous souhaitez les avoir en local...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2014)

n'importe quel site  de stockage  avec options colaboratives convient 

il y a en a des masses de gratuits
la concurrence se bagarre sur divers critères , taille d'espace , ergonomie pour faire des galeries ou personnaliser les présentations, les options de collaboratif ( avec ou sans droit de modif, de commenter etc)
et.... critère de taille de fichier uploadable
( pour les photos c'est secondaire sauf si on uploade des gros  dossiers entiers, mais coté videos les tailles de videos grimpent vite)

evidemment les meilleurs permettent visualisation directe  de contenu sur  le site, ca evite aux visiteurs de downloader les fichiers ou de s'assurer d'avoir les logiciels pour lire les dits fichiers


----------



## gibey (29 Juin 2014)

merci à vous pour ces conseils


----------



## Grrralice (30 Juin 2014)

@Nifex : pas besoin d'un service pour photos et un autre pour les vidéos. Ils font souvent les 2 en même temps
Flicr fonctionne pas mal mais les vidéos c'est 3mn max.

@Gégés : FB... comment dire... FB quoi !!! Tout est dit en fait !!! ><

Tu peux tester Joomeo.com qui est bien aussi et... français ! Le principe c'est de partager des albums avec des contacts à qui tu donnes un login et un mot de passe personnel. Tu leur donnes des droits aussi sur ce qu'ils peuvent faire ou pas sur le ou les albums partagés. Pas besoin que tes contacts aient un compte Joomeo pour que ça fonctionne.


----------



## gibey (30 Juin 2014)

Joomelo a l'air de coller parfaitement à mes attentes. Merci mille fois


----------



## Grrralice (1 Juillet 2014)

gibey a dit:


> Joomelo a l'air de coller parfaitement à mes attentes. Merci mille fois



@gibey : You're welcome !!!
PS : C'est joli comme nom Joomelo... mais tu devrais plutôt essayer joomeo... tu trouveras plus facilement


----------



## gibey (2 Juillet 2014)

Grrralice, c'est normal avec mon prénom que je rebaptise le site lol ;-)


----------



## Descent (13 Décembre 2020)

gibey a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Suite à un événement familiale, plusieurs membres et amis ont réalisés des photos et des vidéos. Nous sommes aux 4 coins de la France et je souhaiterai créer un espace de partage entre nous permettant à chacun de déposer ses photos et vidéo réalisées, mais également de télécharger les photos et vidéos des autres membres.
> Nous sommes sous mac pour certains, sous PC pour d'autres (nul n'est parfait lol).
> ...


Bonjour - voila une application xxxxx


----------



## Garkam (13 Décembre 2020)

alors là....  ce n'est pas du déterrage 6 pieds sous terre mais c'est profond (quand même)


----------



## guytoon48 (14 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

iCloud via « albums partagés ». Envoyer les invitations qui seront reçues par les utilisateurs ET windows en activant le lien web. Chacun peut alimenter ou télécharger les éléments qu’il veut.


----------



## guytoon48 (14 Décembre 2020)

Mince j’ai pas vu la réaction précédente... effectivement!


----------

